# Weed ID please?



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

This grew in my comfrey patch this year. Obviously dried now, but the plant grew about 3' tall. I believe it had white flowers with four petals. Leaves were about 2" long, about 1/2" wide and maybe 2" long. I just never had time to grab a pick when it was in bloom. Can anyone identify it now? It isn't something that I think I have seen before. Thank you.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

The latin name is _Ludwigia alternifolia_. It's in the primrose family. Some people call it bushy seedbox or rattle-box or square-pod water-primrose. The following link has information and pictures of it in all stages of growth.

http://uswildflowers.com/detail.php?SName=Ludwigia%20alternifolia


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Paumon. Ludwigia alternifolia is right on. That plant grew right at the wettest end of my comfrey bed, slightly downhill from the chicken coop and all its wonderful run off. I had never noticed one before. Yes, I'm sure the flowers were yellow. I think what struck me most was the green sepals looked like green flowers to me initially. Kind of striking with the red in the stems.

I can't find anything in a quick search for an herbal use or native American use. Since it originates in India, maybe I will search differently.

Thanks again. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

It's toxic, all parts of the plant have high concentrations of shikimic acid. 

Decoctions of the root have been used as a topical anti-fungal, as an abortifacient emmenagogue, as an emetic and as a vermifuge but I have no idea what proportions or dosages were called for. It's not something I'd want to play around with without knowing exactly what the properties and safest dosages are, but at least that gives you some information if you wish to do further research about it's herbal properties. 

It's certainly a very attractive looking plant and the seed pods are unique, I think the pod clusters on stems would look nice mixed in with dried floral arrangements.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Paumon said:


> ... I think the pod clusters on stems would look nice mixed in with dried floral arrangements.


Me too! I used to make dried floral arrangements from fall "weed walks" back in the day.

You stimulated my creative juices! Thanks!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Those are lovely. :thumb:


----------

